# Conduit Support



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

> 344.30 Securing and Supporting. RMC shall be installed
> as a complete system in accordance with 300.18 and shall
> be securely fastened in place and supported in accordance
> with 344.30(A) and (B).
> ...


unless this has changed, you still need one support.

where does it say you don't need any supports ?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

At least there is a nice piece of strut you can move close to the PB station


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this wired under NFPA 70 or 79?

Unless I knew something about the potential for future abuse, I wouldn't get too twisted up about strap or no strap. Nobody's gonna die either way

It's been generally accepted that if the nipple is less than three feet, the box connections are sufficient.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It is supported within 3' by the other box.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> It is supported within 3' by the other box.


Exactly.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I hope this is a dry area. I also hate to see stick weld on stainless which is why we have our contractors tig all of the brackets even if that means lending then a person to assist.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

gpop said:


> I hope this is a dry area. I also hate to see stick weld on stainless which is why we have our contractors tig all of the brackets even if that means lending then a person to assist.


Yeah, it is sorta weird to see "ordinary" material on a stainless steel machine. Makes me wonder what the heck it is.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> It is supported within 3' by the other box.


Same rule for us in Canada and I agree, both boxes have support within 3 feet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Even so, the possibility of failing an inspection is inversely ptoportional to the need for an inspector to climb a ladder.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, it is sorta weird to see "ordinary" material on a stainless steel machine. Makes me wonder what the heck it is.


Some sort of packaging/sorting machinery with label scanners. 

I always worry that electrical will get in the way of mechanical. Some wrench will tweek a conduit that's in the way or use it as a attachment point for a chain hoist. So if you really wanted to add a extra support on the conduit the only spot would be about 5" under the 4x4 box as anything else will get in the way of the main drum or snubber drum adjustment bolts. 

If your a contractor i guess that doesnt matter as you will be on to the next job before it requires a mechanical overhaul. If your a on-site ele you try to avoid the conflict.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

under my interpretation NEC doesn't require additional securement or support, its secured and supported at both ends of the conduit less than 3' long. it has to be secured within 3' and it is. what if you had a 6" long rigid nipple between 2 40 space panel cabinets. the only thing i can think a violation could be sighted by is 110.2, he doesn't approve of that securement. personally, i think the installation is acceptable, the amount of damage required to mess up the conduit would also mess up the boxes, so in that case the boxes wouldn't be considered protected enough either.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree that it does not need additional support. Even in older code books when there was a part 344.30(c) you would be ok. In 2008 there was a requirement added for all circular raceways. A part "C" was added to the ***.30 section. It must have been removed. Basically a nipple over 18" wold need support if you had concentric KOs or couplings in the nipple. 

Here's the handbook explanation. 



Part 30(C) is new in this article and in all the tubular rigid raceways in the 2008 NEC cycle, including also rigid metal conduit, PVC conduit, RTRC con- duit, and EMT. It addresses the support of short nipples between enclosures. It requires direct support for all nipples regardless of length unless they meet three criteria. (1) They must not be over 450 mm (18 in.) in length (Fig. 342-4); (2) they must be unbroken (without couplings) (Fig. 342-5); and (3) they must not enter through a concentric knockout (Fig. 342-6). These requirements result in some absurd results, such as a support requirement for a 75-mm (3-in.) nip- ple if it enters a concentric knockout on just one end. Meanwhile, no change was made to the support requirements generally, so if one of these raceways is supported within 900 mm (3-ft), the run beyond that point, with no additional supports, can have an indefinite number of couplings (Fig. 342-7) and arrive at the center knockout of an indefinite number of concentric circles. Although the panel’s position is that all raceway segments always required direct support and this provision is simply relief from this universal requirement, the unsup- ported nipples in Figs. 342-4 through 342-6 reflect almost universal field expe- rience. You will need to discuss this with the inspector to see the extent to which it is being enforced locally.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

That's a UPS distribution-hub, huh? Is the "rep" giving you crap over it?


----------

